# Dried Papaya



## hunterbaby05 (May 19, 2012)

so today I went to the pet store and I got my rabbits dried papaya. I gave 2 pieces to my flemish and then I got concerned cause I saw the second ingredient is citrus. Will this harm my bunnys? I also got him this willow tree chew, its pretty large it looks like a small dog bone in size lol. He went absolutley nuts for that!! I couldn't believe how much he loved it. I love my bunnys ! Any suggestions on the citrus, I am worried! :confused2:


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (May 19, 2012)

For the citrus as long as it was only a only a little it probably wont hurt but watch for loose poop because that would tell you there is a problem and no i would not give it too him ever again.

As for the willow that is a great thing to give to your bunny for their teeth so if they like it that's fantastic!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 19, 2012)

Agree with Haley. Just watch the reaction (poop wise) that your bunny has. If the poop gets runny, time to back off. But giving little bit at a time won't hurt. I give mine dried papaya all the time. Not a lot but especially when they are molting heavily. 

Glad to hear they love the willow. Definitely good to help bunnies teeth.

K


----------



## LakeCondo (May 19, 2012)

I'd probably get plain papaya for the rabbits & eat the other myself. Actually, you should try it, to judge how much citrus is in it.


----------



## melbaby80 (May 19, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> I'd probably get plain papaya for the rabbits & eat the other myself. Actually, you should try it, to judge how much citrus is in it.



I've read the dried fruits can actually have more sugars then normal in them. I agree with orlena. Fresh would be best.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 19, 2012)

*melbaby80 wrote: *


> LakeCondo wrote:
> 
> 
> > I'd probably get plain papaya for the rabbits & eat the other myself. Actually, you should try it, to judge how much citrus is in it.
> ...



Fresh is always best. But if you can't get fresh though, the dried are just as good. Just smaller portions. Mine only get a few pieces at a time when molting heavily. 

But back to citrus, check to see how your bunnies deal with it. All bunnies deal with foods differently. But the one thing they all have in common, when a food doesn't agree with them, whether they like the taste of it or not, the poo will show it.

K


----------



## hunterbaby05 (May 19, 2012)

Thankyou for all the replys!  Only one of bunnies ( My flemish) actually ate it, the rest didn't even touch it, lol. Brucey though loved it and he seems fine and his poos look normal. I will definintley only give it to him in small portions every once in a while. I actually tryed one and it didn't taste too citrusy but it did taste very sugary, I could taste the sugar lol. I will deff back off for I don't want to make him sick and the sugar can't be good for him either lol. Bruce is like me, he has a sweet tooth 

Edit: I wanted to mention how much he loved the willow tree treat, I got home and the thing was torn apart and half eaten, I take it he had some fun today while I was at work, lol


----------

